# Logo and design placement on apparel



## noc1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a book? Or packet that describes where logos and images are supposed to be placed on a shirt. I have heard their is a guide out their just can't seem to find it. 
Let me know, 
Tyler


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

is this for your own brand or for a customer?

if its your own brand put the design where ever you want. the best place is a new place. start a new trend...
If its a logo of sorts for a customer, i put the lil ones on the left breast where a pocket would be and of its a big one i put it about 3-4 inches down from the collar depending on the size/look of the design.
But thats just me.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the shirts you see on the street. They will be all over. Rico Menor is about right. I put the heart prints a little higher, maybe 2 1/2" below the seam. On any front print better too high than too low, especially for the ladies. God Bless.


----------



## noc1 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is apparel for customers. I know their is an industry standard for design placements. Just wondering if anyone has it?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Take a look here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t72441.html#post430509

and here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t72441.html#post430536


----------



## Krista (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got a question, when printing on an adult small and putting the same design on lets say a 2xl do you adjust the placement or leave it the same?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Krista said:


> I've got a question, when printing on an adult small and putting the same design on lets say a 2xl do you adjust the placement or leave it the same?


If you follow your placement rules, size doesn't matter. Whether you are offsetting from collar & armpit on a XXS or an XXL, the placement will be accurate.


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

you can print a logo where ever you want on a garmet. there is no set standard or rule that says a logo has to go in a specific spot


----------

